# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  القلاف: ناصر لم يستخدم عين سعد «الحمرة»  - الوطن الكويتية

## ادارة المنتدى

شخص أردني هو الذي استجوب رئيس مجلس الوزراء الشيخ ناصر المحمد الأحمد الصباح هذه واحدة من مفاجآت العيار الثقيل التي فجرها السيد حسين القلاف في اللقاء ال

أكثر...

----------

